# Clipping in MP3Gain



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

I recently bought an iPod Classic 60GB. I noticed some of my songs were much louder/quieter than others so I searched Google and found something called MP3Gain which levels the volumes on the songs. I found out after analyzing my library that nearly all of my songs would have to undergo "clipping". I have no clue what this means but it doesn't sound good. Will this cause me to lose data or sound quality? Is there another program that has the same function but doesn't "clip"? What exactly does it mean? Thanks for all your help.


----------

